# New to the forum



## anew1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello to everyone!

I'm new to the forum and have only joined because I am considering (pipe dreaming) moving to south africa. I am looking for info on things such as the cost of living, rent, groceries etc. I have found some info and it seems as though the cost of living is comparable to some places here in the states. What I haven't found is job information and payrates. Can anyone help with additional info?

anew1


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi anew1, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I've moved your post to the South Africa country forum since you'll get more replies there. 

I can't help with your questions since we moved from the UK to Australia. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

anew1 said:


> Hello to everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have only joined because I am considering (pipe dreaming) moving to south africa. I am looking for info on things such as the cost of living, rent, groceries etc. I have found some info and it seems as though the cost of living is comparable to some places here in the states. What I haven't found is job information and payrates. Can anyone help with additional info?
> 
> anew1


What type of job are you looking for?


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi. List some of the variables. Job type, housing type, current position etc. 

I find that the top jobs here pay relatively well, the friends I have that have come and gone to and from international jobs seem to maintain income levels. Lower paid more managerial jobs are paid less, but that is improving. 

Like I say, if you give a few more details then maybe I can give you better info.

Reegards ..


----------

